# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Motorin fiyatı arttı

## ceydaaa

1368174327.jpgAkaryakıt dağıtım şirketleri motorin satış fiyatında litrede 6-7 kuruş artışa gitti.

Yapılan fiyat değişikliğiyle Ankara'da motorinin litre fiyatı 4,06-4,09, İstanbul'da 4,06-4,08 ve İzmir'de 4,04-4,07 liraya yükseldi.

Akaryakıt ürünlerinin perakende satış fiyatları, dağıtım şirketlerinin maliyetine ve rekabet şartlarına, illere ve söz konusu şirketlere göre litrede birkaç kuruş farklılık gösterebiliyor.

----------

